# Kangertech ( nebox )



## dodgey2k (6/12/15)

I've recently just bought this I'm feeling quite let down has anyone found this leaks heavily. Apart from it constantly leaking it's really good.

Does anyone know how to stop this tank from leaking

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (6/12/15)

Sorry to hear about the leaking. 

I have no experience with this device.
Have you tried checking all the o rings are of good integrity and all parts are tightened correctly? 

I'm assuming the coils will be the same as the subtank. Perhaps look at some threads on the leaking subtank and how people have overcome this. 
My suggestions would be to ensure the coils are correctly tightened and check the o rings.

On a side note what percentage pg/vg ratio are you using? 
I found in the newer tanks 50/50 was too watery and leaks occurred. A thicker juice like a 60/40 or 70/30 vg/pg ratio resolved leaking. 

Also cam you post pics of where the leaking is happening?


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

IMO logic would suggest that if its leaking from the bottom airhole its almost certainly the coil which is the culprit.

One of the comments on _Planet of the Vapes_ forum, user sparksecigs, was 
Hi All,


> Hi All,
> We have found that the leaking is down to the new coil design! We popped an old OCC coil in there, and absolutely no leaking so far.
> Hope this helps.



There are quite a few youtube vids with tips from standing the device upside down when not in use to using the RBA coil.
You'll need to browse them to see which works for you.


----------

